# Canuck rockers find Euro success



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

"What is it about Europe?" 

More...


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

maybe its the cheese...or wine....or perhaps its just the air


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...my goal, should i manage to get my project off the ground, is to perform in europe. 

why? i'm not sure. the american pop scene is unappealing. there's something about europe that has a more global feel, i think.

-dh


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)

Especially if you start/end your tour in Amsterdam.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Hey, tell it to Saga...


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

The European's appreciate good, Inde music


----------



## BanjoBoog (Feb 19, 2007)

I have a friend who was a bluegrass fiddler in Alberta for many years, lot's of road and low pay. Dave however was classically trained and ended up in Denmark at some point and decided to stay. He is now very well paid and plays in high end venues, dinner music, string quartets, and if they want bluegrass they can get that too. He said that people are much more appreciative of live music. Anyway, he won't be coming back to Canada.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

North American radio sucks ass, format stations like Q107 make me want to puke

also I find europeans more appreciative of live music in general, be it classical, jazz or anything else


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Artists of all kinds have always been part of mainstream society in Europe. Being a musician _is_ a real job. Here, you are often treated like a sideshow freak, even after you have become successful.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

i have a friend who's new band toured europe for 10 days, he said it was a blast - two of hte band members previous' band was a pretty big hit over there, got a nice welcome.

i'd love to play europe if my band got big enough.. first i need to start up said band hehe.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Many blues artists did very well in Europe long be America caught on, i.e. Luther Allison


----------

